# smoke time



## ldrus (Oct 6, 2012)

put my 15lbs of bellies in the smoker  yesterday @5pm  will pull them out shortly. went all night with  maple dust in my AMNPS  i refilled it at 9pm  and when i got up this morning and checked at 6am it had burnt up  so i refilled it enough to go a few more hrs then  ill pull/wrap and chill it overnight before slicing 













IMAG0265.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 6, 2012


















IMAG0266.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 6, 2012


















IMAG0268.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 6, 2012


















IMAG0269.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 6, 2012


----------



## ldrus (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks for lookin


----------



## big casino (Oct 6, 2012)

lookin good!


----------



## ldrus (Oct 7, 2012)

o man does it taste GOOD!!!













IMAG0282.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 7, 2012


















IMAG0284.jpg



__ ldrus
__ Oct 7, 2012






Thanks for lookin!


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 7, 2012)

That is some great looking bacon. 


David


----------

